# Inside rout with template, clockwise or counterclock wise?



## BBQJoe (Dec 3, 2020)

I'm about to rout out my table for the lift.
I have the template, the guide bushings, and have the operation all set up and ready to cut.
This will be done on 3/4 baltic birch.

I see two schools of thought on this kind of operation.
Some say CW and some say CCW.

I've read that CCW will will draw the bit towards the edge of the template for a cleaner, better cut, while others say always cut CW on an inside cut.

What say you?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

You have more control feeding into the bit. I can never remember CW or CCW, I just look at the cutter face. Somewhere on the forum I posted pictures long ago


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Clockwise... inside
Counter clockwise ...outside


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Is your block of wood the template? If so, you'll be cutting counter clockwise. I assume the car board is just the pattern? Sorry at first glance I thought it was cardboard. Silly me..😩


----------



## BBQJoe (Dec 3, 2020)

Rebelwork Woodworking said:


> Is your block of wood the template? If so, you'll be cutting counter clockwise. I assume the car board is just the pattern? Sorry at first glance I thought it was cardboard. Silly me..😩


The template is the outside piece, the block in the center is to keep the router from tipping and messing up the inset.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Clockwise should be correct...


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Right hand, thumb touch the side you want to router


----------



## ScottyDBQ (Jul 5, 2008)

I agree with Semipro - and KISS.


----------

